# Venom og



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 21, 2022)

Venom og wk6


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2022)

what do they smell like?


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what do they smell like?


Very unique... Lemony.. Floral roses... With a hint of gassy grape.. Mostly lemon and rose tho


----------

